# Vega Goings On



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

This one just sold on eBay:










A nice one, to be sure, with an original band, but needing an overhaul. I was surprised that it sold in a furious bidding dual for $2,225.00.

Three others have sold this year, all sold by my friend "Adamtime" of Detroit, Michigan (he should be a member of this forum - I have bought 3 or 4 watches from him and he is a good guy). All overhauled, BUT none with an original band. They sold for $1,100, $1651, and $1,732.

I bought one a year ago for $1,360 with original band and box. Had it overhauled by Rene ($355) so that seems like a bargain now.

I am trying to account for the run up in prices - not just with Vegas, but many watches. Any thoughts?


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Seeing as we are suppose to be in one of the worst recessions of all time there still seems to be plenty of money for watches out there. I do admit to selling a few Accutrons now and again and prices of these are holding up quite well for the right watches.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Humble Timex' are creeping upwards and upwards, check out "fully serviced" Dynabeat's on the bay at prices that would have been a laugh two years ago. - and they seem to be selling at thos prices now!.

Good news and bad news at the same time :lol:


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Here's my Vega. I dug it out of my safety deposit box. Original band too and looks sensational!


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Feb 13, 2012)

How old is it?

It looks, and I am guessing here, from the 50's or early 60's.


----------



## harleymanstan (May 29, 2009)

The Vega was released in June 1961 with an original price of $110.00, and had a two year production life, so it is very uncommon. I have one of these watches for sale on my website:

http://unwindintime....t=91&category=1

Believe me, though. I would not be selling it if I did not have another in my personal collection. :yes:

harleymanstan


----------

